# Hey Coach!



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

When setting my peep site: I've drawn my bow with my eyes closed and anchored...(i've done this several times) Question after opening my eyes should I be able to see my entire site through my Peep?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

yes. different sized peeps allow for different sight pictures. also I reccomend setting your peep at your average shoooting distance. ie..I shoot field from distances from the bird targets out to 80yds. I set my peep height while I am at 40 yards.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*new bow or string?*

all strings streach. you probaly got new , the string will rotate untill apx, 100 shots. then serve peep in .you should be able to see without moving head........


----------

